# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các điểm du lịch Sapa hấp dẫn (P3)

## aloso13

*DU LỊCH SAPA*
*Thử Thách Núi Phan Si Păng*Vị trí: Phan Si Păng nằm trong dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn, về phía tây nam thị trấn Sa Pa, huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai. 
Ðặc điểm: Phan Si Păng là ngọn núi cao nhất trong dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn với độ cao 3.143m. Đây là một bảo tàng thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ, ẩn chứa cả một thảm thực vật với nhiều loài đặc hữu.
Đối với những khách *du lịch Sapa*, và đặc biệt hơn là đối với những du khách có niềm đam mê với việc chinh phục những đỉnh núi cao, có lẽ Phan Si Phăng là một trong những mục tiêu có tính thử thách hàng đầu.

_Chinh phục Phan Si Phăng – Điểm du lich Sapa_
Xung quan chân núi này là cả một quần thể rừng cây nhiệt đới, với nhiều loại cây gồm cả quý hiếm. Gần như cả 4 mùa, Sapa đều ngập tràn trong màu sắc của cây cối cũng nhưng muôn sắc các loài hoa: lay ơn, thược dược, bgônha, estcola… là những thứ hoa dưới đồng bằng hiếm có. Ở nước ta có 111 chi phong lan và 643 loài thì riêng Phan Si Păng có tới 330 loài.

_Chinh phục Phan Si Phăng – Điểm du lich Sapa_
Từ độ cao 2.400m, không gian tựa tiên cảnh, gió mây hòa quện vào cây cỏ, sẽ rất khó để có thể quên được cảnh tượng những tưởng chỉ có trong phim ảnh này. Lên đến độ cao 2.800m, mây mù dường như tan biến, bầu trời hiện rõ một màu trong xanh, ánh nắng chiếu rọi khiến lòng người cảm thấy ấm áp hơn. Chỉ còn 163m nữa để có thể chạm đỉnh…

_Chinh phục Phan Si Phăng – Điểm du lịch Sapa_
Ở độ cao 2.963m, một cột mốc được đánh dấu bởi người đầu tiên chinh phục đỉnh cao này, năm 1905. Lên cao nữa là một khối đá khổng lồ, được kê lên bởi những hòn đá nhỏ tựa chiếc bàn. Đỉnh Phan Si Păng đấy! Tiếng địa phương gọi "Hua-si-pan", nghĩa là phiến đá lớn khổng lồ nằm chênh vênh. Đỉnh Phan Si Păng cao ngất giữa trời mây được kết cấu bởi những phiến đá như vậy.
Bạn là người ưa mạo hiểm, muốn khám phá và chinh phục độ cao. Phan Si Phăng chính là thử thách hàng đầu trong chuyến du lịch Sapa của bạn. Chúc bạn thành công!
_Nguồn: tổng hợp bởi Cattour.vn




_*Lưu ý:* Không đặt link vào bài viết, post đúng mục. Nếu sai phạm xóa không cần thông báo hoặc ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!

----------

